# Time line for CSV since June 2022



## singhkmanish (5 mo ago)

Hello,

I have applied for CSV along with my dependents in Jun 2022. There is however no update on the progress as yet. 

Does anyone know how long it is taking to process CSV now a days?

I guess, reading from news it was apparent that CSV will be prioritised in order to resolve skill shortage. But from what I have noticed, it is taking very long.

Regards


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

DHA changed its policy and ask all the long-term visa applications to be forwarded to headquater in Pretoria for approval. Before, the local embassies could approve them.

Such a change inevitably prolonged waiting time for all long-term visa applications.

Nowadays, AT LEAST 6 months' waiting time is very commone.

The priority at DHA seems to find out all illegal immigrants in SA and kick them out as many/soon as possible due to the high umemployment rate.


----------



## singhkmanish (5 mo ago)

I am aware of the policy change, and also know that there is only one person who is finally approving the permits. 

However, to me it seems that the whole critical skills visa is not working, as the purpose of granting visa to skilled people should be time bound.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

From what I heard about what's happening at DHA, it is a SH**show for the moment. All the long-term visa/permit applications (including PR, spouse visa, study permit, etc.), all have been pushed aside.

If you push too hard and want to expedite the process now, they might just find an excuse to refuse your application in all.

Hope they can walk out of the woods soon. But before that, there is really not very much can be done.


----------



## singhkmanish (5 mo ago)

True... Alternatively just forget about SA, it will be SA client losing on skills...


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

singhkmanish said:


> True... Alternatively just forget about SA, it will be SA client losing on skills...


 They don't really care about losing on skills. Even so skilled South Africans are leaving the country. DHA has gone back to it's default settings. Of taking super long to adjudicate.


----------



## oyingwenya (Dec 13, 2020)

singhkmanish said:


> True... Alternatively just forget about SA, it will be SA client losing on skills...


I totally agree with the idea of looking elsewhere if having to choose. I really don't think they (atleast those in charge) care a dime on loosing skills, desrupting families or inturupting studies! To someone deciding or about to move to South Africa, my advice - as an expat living in SA and regretting it - its really not worth it! To be legal and remain legal in this country is such a pain. Its even worse when you decide to (or accidentally) start a family! I get that the country is grappling with illegal immigration or undocumented foreigners ... but how do you solve that by frustrating the legal route?l dont see any effort in rounding up these so called illegal foreigners but constant changing of rules, stopping certain visa categories or nolonger processing altogether!

Of late foreigners are a convinient scapegoat of all social ills of the country - crime, unemployment, poor and lack infrastructure, you name the rest! It's not an accident that there has been reccuring violent flare ups of physical attacks on foreign nationals. As a foreigner you are constantly vulnerable in this country - not only physical harm nor emotional burdens of vilification in public and private discourse. But also from constant threat of your life (and that of family if you start one) which can and will be thrown into disarray when your visa application/renewal is put aside by some minister or official who feels he/she has had enough of you damn foreigners!

No accountability, no recourse - even taking the department to court works as it is just a bad gamble. The highest court in the country recently endorsed that foreigners who study South African law should never practice as attornies... if that doesn't that doesn't clearly show you the actual desdain towards non citizens in this country l dont know what will. Note that l did not even include old world thinking FICA rules (its nothing fancy just some bunch of rigid banking industry rules) which ensure banks and any lending companies treat you like the radioactive trash you are! Good luck in trying to get a loan for anything meaningful as a foreigner even after banking well for a number of years! Anyway we can rant all day, South African government can never explicitly say to the world that foreigners are not welcome. Especially when the ruling elites have their own families living well in other countries abroad and more South Africans leaving. But the message to those wishing to come has never been clearer.


----------

